# Mechanical Cut Score Oct 2009, anybody?



## chadesullivan (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there anybody who failed the Mech exam willing to calculate the passing score based on diagnostic report? My exam won't be out until late Jan (Rhode Island)....


----------



## jonstone (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a calculated 52 last time and failed. I know that its not this year but its a little information.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess this year is somewhere around 52.


----------



## buick455 (Dec 17, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I guess this year is somewhere around 52.


How did you derive that?


----------



## chaocl (Dec 17, 2009)

buick455 said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this year is somewhere around 52.
> ...



From my 6th sense.


----------



## jonstone (Dec 17, 2009)

May be hard to get that information, it seems like only the ones who passed have been lurking here lately, hehe.


----------



## buick455 (Dec 17, 2009)

jonstone said:


> May be hard to get that information, it seems like only the ones who passed have been lurking here lately, hehe.


I feel pretty good of 53/80 but that is awful dam close to 52/80.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2009)

buick455 said:


> jonstone said:
> 
> 
> > May be hard to get that information, it seems like only the ones who passed have been lurking here lately, hehe.
> ...


Anything 50+ would lower my chances to pass exponentially...


----------



## chadesullivan (Dec 17, 2009)

Shanks said:


> buick455 said:
> 
> 
> > jonstone said:
> ...


The HVAC exam was damn hard, the passing score should be lowered to 42


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2009)

chadesullivan said:


> Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > buick455 said:
> ...


It was for 70 for all disciplines for TX, that's all I know for sure. I took ME MD and missed it by three points...


----------



## chaocl (Dec 20, 2009)

Shanks said:


> chadesullivan said:
> 
> 
> > Shanks said:
> ...



MD is hard to prepare. However, keep fighting until you pass! I am still waiting my result from CA. Finger crossed.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2009)

chaocl said:


> Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > chadesullivan said:
> ...


You also took in MD, not the first attempt for you?


----------



## chaocl (Dec 23, 2009)

I took Thermal and Fluid. I am still waiting my result from CA.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I took Thermal and Fluid. I am still waiting my result from CA.


Goodluck! Enjoy your holidays !


----------

